# Thanks for the $900, Hello Kitty here I come.



## miss_bailey (Mar 3, 2009)

So i hadn't really planned on getting much from Hello Kitty but since K Rudd's moolah is coming through this week I plan on stimulating the economy with Hello Kitty on my side.

Who else will be spending some of their share on makeup?

EDIT: It's actually coming through in early april according to the ATO.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

Hmm I thought it was  coming at the end of March. But yes I will probably spend some of it on makeup and save the rest


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 3, 2009)

I thought about saving it and using it when I go to new york in july but then I realsied its not really the point so I thought Makeup and a new TV are in order.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 3, 2009)

I dunno...I had a lot of CC debt to pay off...but then I also have a debaucherous Easter weekend getaway planned for my bf's birthday...

Probably be spreading the SugarSweet love around! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I have severely cut down my wishlist for that since I hauled 14 NYX lippies hehe


----------



## DaisyPie (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm buying a wardrobe and chest of drawers for my baby (due in June!). If there's any money left after that I'll put it towards a trip to a day spa and maybe a little bit of makeup to pamper myself with before my little man arrives


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 4, 2009)

Ooohh this sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really lost though... I have been working full time for the past two months and have recently started working part time again- plus I lodged tax returns for the past two years. Does that mean I'm in and I get to buy Hello Kitty Mac?!


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 4, 2009)

If you lodged a tax return for 2007-2008 financial year and earned less than $100,000 last year then you should be elligible. It gets paid directly into the bank account you provided the ATO with, which reminds me that I need to change my details stat!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 4, 2009)

Yay!! Thanks for the info miss_bailey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like I'm going to be buying up hello kitty too!

... i'd better go check to see if they still have a spot for me on the launch party list and pay the deposit today too in case it sells out before I make it to the counter!


----------



## DaisyPie (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_If you lodged a tax return for 2007-2008 financial year and earned less than $100,000 last year then you should be elligible. It gets paid directly into the bank account you provided the ATO with, which reminds me that I need to change my details stat!_

 
My tax return has always been sent to me as a cheque?? They've never put my tax return straight into my bank account. Do you know what happens with that? *frets*


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_If you lodged a tax return for 2007-2008 financial year and earned less than $100,000 last year then you should be elligible. It gets paid directly into the bank account you provided the ATO with, which reminds me that I need to change my details stat!_

 
that sounds wonderfull but i haven't heard anything more about it.i'll prob be the unlucky 1 that doesnt get it.i'm self emplyed now does that matter?
if i do get it i'll prob save for my trip to US this year


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ It's ok to gte it via a cheque, that's how I've always gotten mine. I think the bank deposit thing is more of a convenience.

I was going to blow the lot on makeup but I think I'll only spend about half and use the rest on clothes and shoes. My MAC addiction has seen me neglect my other obsessions lately


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

most of mine will go to my tax debt from last year


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_that sounds wonderfull but i haven't heard anything more about it.i'll prob be the unlucky 1 that doesnt get it.i'm self emplyed now does that matter?
if i do get it i'll prob save for my trip to US this year_

 
Doesn't matter if you are self-employed.. As long as your income is below $100000!


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyPie* 

 
_My tax return has always been sent to me as a cheque?? They've never put my tax return straight into my bank account. Do you know what happens with that? *frets*_

 
If your not sure check here Tax bonus payment
Congratulations on your baby by the way hope everything goes well!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 4, 2009)

Eeek I have a HELP dept! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are they going to make me pay that with the money?! I don't wanna *pout* I have new boots to buy cos my current ones have holes in them and I don't wanna rock the Hobo look this winter. FFS just give me my Krud money!! >_<


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Eeek I have a HELP dept! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are they going to make me pay that with the money?! I don't wanna *pout* I have new boots to buy cos my current ones have holes in them and I don't wanna rock the Hobo look this winter. FFS just give me my Krud money!! >_<_

 
I wouldnt think so, I have one of those too lol...


----------



## Septemba (Mar 4, 2009)

I am going to stimulate the economy sooo hard.


----------



## Dorit (Mar 4, 2009)

Mmmm
They might as well send the money directly to DJ's, Myer & Mecca....


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 4, 2009)

I havent decied what to do with mine yet... I also have a small inheritance coming from my grandfather this month and I dont want to spend that on make-up - I am sure he would be horrified if I did - he was a practical man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thought I might invest some for my kids and maybe pay a bill or two. 

The stimulus $$ I want to spend some on the kids, they need a few things, maybe if there is anything left I might get something pretty, we'll see


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree panda!  If I get inheritance from my parents, I wouldn't spend it on makeup stuff, because I know my parents worked hard for their money. I'd probably put it  in my trust fund/investment.. I have no kids and need to worry about my retirement lol..


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a MASSIVE HELP debt... and it will be much more massive by the time I graduate (another 4 years to go... woo hoo), so hopefully it won't matter too much...

darn old universities being so much harder to get into and costing so much more than everyone else!

On a happier note- I managed to sign up for the Hello Kitty launch at DJs city (chatswood was booked out... so was myer) so I'm looking forward to seeing everything on the 12th! I'm afraid to use my Strayin' lippie atm in case I don't like the colour... soo I plan to play with it there first before I come home to use my own one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If I don't... I guess I'll just hold onto it for awhile...


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_I have a MASSIVE HELP debt... and it will be much more massive by the time I graduate (another 4 years to go... woo hoo), so hopefully it won't matter too much...

darn old universities being so much harder to get into and costing so much more than everyone else!

On a happier note- I managed to sign up for the Hello Kitty launch at DJs city (chatswood was booked out... so was myer) so I'm looking forward to seeing everything on the 12th! I'm afraid to use my Strayin' lippie atm in case I don't like the colour... soo I plan to play with it there first before I come home to use my own one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I don't... I guess I'll just hold onto it for awhile..._

 
ohhh im going to the chatswood one, we could have bumped into each other!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_I'm afraid to use my Strayin' lippie atm in case I don't like the colour... soo I plan to play with it there first before I come home to use my own one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I don't... I guess I'll just hold onto it for awhile..._

 
That's what I am planning to do.. I will try all the testers and if I don't like any of my HK lippies (already got them CP'd), they will be on ebay 6 months later


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't even know if I'll get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've been naughty and didn't lodge a tax return (excluding youth allowance i earnt like $800 and paid $8 in tax, it confused me so much i just said stuff it lol). But i think if you lodge a tax return for 07/08 by june 30 you can still get it if you meet the criteria.

I actually rang about it and the lady confused me more, supposedly if (letters on tax return) A+O-G= more than $o you're eligible :S that made no sense to me lol (having a dumb blonde moment.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 14, 2009)

I was really confused about that too! I had no O or G on my notice because of how little I did earn... so in total i guess my A > $0.. but that's because my other categories were non-existant!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 14, 2009)

My brother got his mid last week and went out and brought a new tv and blu ray dvd player. I was planning to save mine but seeing people go out and just blow it makes me want to


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ Well its kind of the point of the stimulus - it won't do any good for the economy if we don't spend it, so don't think of it as 'blowing it' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am seeing all these articles about students planning on going overseas with it and stuff...I mean, yeah that's great - for them - but it's not going to help stimulate the economy and help us in regards to a recession. 
Mine is going to the RTA and to a birthday weekend in the GC!

Edit: Just more on the student thing, it's actually really bad that some are planning on going overseas with it, because when the recession hits, they are the ones who won't be able to get a job, fresh out of uni. Hopefully they will think about it more before spending the stimulus offshore :S


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 15, 2009)

I know saving it technically "bad" but i just cant help looking at it like omg its $900! having said that...the mac counter would be very fun with $900 under the belt


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 15, 2009)

I feel the same, I'm a saver. I'm not good at spending money lol. Though I feel if I get it I have to spend it, it's not free money to do what we want with, it's meant to be spent to boost our economy.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 15, 2009)

Ahh $900 at MAC would be sooo sweet. It would feel very naughty to walk out with such a large spend. Imagine if prices were the actual equivalent to US prices ! How much more would we be able to get with it then!!! 

*_* Ahhh a girl can dream...


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 15, 2009)

*wipes drool from chin* $900 at mac would be nice. Sometimes when im bored i go online to the mac store and "spend" $500 and i look at it all the the shopping basket and then get depressed because its not that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, i would like to get some empty palettes with some of the rudd money. but even then that makes my money going overseas because i dont even want to know how much they cost here


----------



## jrm (Mar 15, 2009)

*sighs jealously at people who are getting any money out of this*


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 15, 2009)

You arent because?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

She probably earns too much


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 15, 2009)

Awww.... well I'm not sure about the whole thing.... I have as many kids as my sister and she will get the payment for 3 of them, I get it for ONE of my kids. I'm not whinging, just seems the way the whole thing was managed wasnt so good.....


----------



## jrm (Mar 15, 2009)

Because I apparently 'earn too much' (yeah great, it all disappears into tax anyways) ... I get nuffin' .. personally I think it stinks.


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 15, 2009)

I wonder how stupid a 42" flat screen would look in my room...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

Lol, Jenna, if you're earning that much over 100k so much that the $900 is reduced to $0, as far as the government is concerned you don't need it compared to families who earn half that and have a bunch of school kids. Seems fair enough to me *shrug*.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 15, 2009)

When's the payment supposed to go through....?


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 15, 2009)

It's started already but I think they are going through families and stuff first at the moment. Should see it around April. 

I agree with Simplyenchantin - if you earn 100k , you don't need it as badly as others :S I'd love to give some of mine back to my parents - they are struggling with two mortgages at the moment and my dad lost his job so it's only my mom supporting them, but I have a bit of debt so I'm not sure if I can :S


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm with you on the parent thing, darkorchid. My dad isn't working at the moment either but he is in the middle of building houses and is struggling so I try to give him money when I can.. unfortunately March is my super poor month lol. Both of my parents' birthdays, as well as back to uni which means spending extra money on books and working less! I'm glad I didn't do much of a HK haul lol. I've got about $100 til next week


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 15, 2009)

$100K? I'd like to be on those biccies! heheh

I wonder when the economy will pick up again? One can only hope that it will be soon. I noticed they are restricting the number of skilled migrants into Oz now. Apparently, there's thousands of Aussie expats leaving the UK every week. Rah... so depressing.


----------



## jrm (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_I agree with Simplyenchantin - if you earn 100k , you don't need it as badly as others :S_

 
My base salary is less than $100K but with extra work I do to try and make ends-meet and pay off my debt pushes it to just on about that figure.

... I'm also in nearly $50,000 of debt from 2 years when I basically earned barely 15K one year and less then 10K the other year and was forced to live off my credit card (from a mixture of a failed business and clients that reneged paying on work completed).  During that time - for many complicated reasons - I wasn't on any sort of government benefits and was not having a particularly good time (and probably should have declared bankruptcy...)

Eh, I'm probably a sucker - I've been screwed over by one friend for $2000 and another for over $5000 in the past decade.  I just get frustrated that when I try and do the right thing in my mind (try not to be a burden by using welfare), or help out friends that I end up in a bad situation. If this 'stimulus' had happened only a few years ago I would met the criteria without trying ..


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 15, 2009)

You girls have to consider her tax rate though, she would be loosing nearly half on that in tax so really she has about the same disposible income as most middle of the range income earners


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

Doesn't tax work exponentially? Sure, at a certain $ figure it would matter very little if you earnt more or less due to the amount you get taxed, but that would be pretty high up there and I doubt many people would be up there anyway.

My brother earns over $100k due to doing contracting work, yes he gets taxed a shit load, but he still earns significantly more (and thus has more disposable income) compared to when he was on a $70k salary.

 I think everyone knows that just because you earn over $100k you don't get that amount in your pocket, but everyone pays tax based on what they earn so it evens out in my mind, and if it made no difference if you earnt $100k or $60k, why would people bother going for jobs with "more responsibility"? I guess it just hurts your wallet when you realise how much you're getting taxed.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 15, 2009)

I hate tax, it can kiss my a$$!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 16, 2009)

You might hate it but it supplies you with things you probably take for granted like roads, hospitals, schools, health care etc


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ Yeah. I guess what sucks about that is the apparent mismanagement then of the funds (I hope I have said that right). I mean, hospitals not being upgraded properly, the state of the public transport system and roads! I think NSW has some of the worst roads ever. They tear them up and then relay them shoddy, they fill pot holes only to have them open up again weeks later :S It sucks.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 16, 2009)

Driving in Sydney is scary


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 22, 2009)

I just found out I get my money on wednesday! Score! So I'm set for a sugarsweet CP, does anybody in Melbourne want anything from US and we can chip in on shipping? Let me know people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I already have a girl willing to do it)


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 22, 2009)

How did you find out that you get the $900 this week??


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 23, 2009)

Through self service on the centrelink website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I get it due to education supplements, not due to income from working)


----------



## *lolly (Mar 23, 2009)

I know someone who is a full time student and doesn't pay any taxes, but she had to lodge a tax return for the year because of an error, and she claims that she'll be receiving the $900 Tax Bonus (Not the other centrelink one)... is that fair?! She hasn't worked her whole life nor does she pay any income tax so why should she be entitled to the $900??

Sorry, I'm just frustrated that someone can get the package for not paying inome tax.... and it's that time of the month hehe


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 23, 2009)

How could a person be forced to lodge a tax return "in error" if they haven't worked/earnt a cent in their life? Sounds dodgy to me. If you don't pay tax, you don't have to lodge a tax return. I had to submit a form to the ATO stating a reason why I don't have to lodge a tax return (coz I essentially don't have enough taxable income).


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 23, 2009)

Tax confuses me @[email protected]


----------



## *lolly (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_How could a person be forced to lodge a tax return "in error" if they haven't worked/earnt a cent in their life? Sounds dodgy to me. If you don't pay tax, you don't have to lodge a tax return. I had to submit a form to the ATO stating a reason why I don't have to lodge a tax return (coz I essentially don't have enough taxable income)._

 
I just got off the phone to her and she said that she lodged a tax return because she thought she had to, and she paid tax but they refunded it all back to her.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But by reading the Factsheet on the ATO's website it says that you must have had a tax liability of more then $0 - so technically she had no tax liability because they refunded it all back?!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 23, 2009)

You're right. Ironically I was talking to a friend of mine on MSN 5 minutes ago, and he's upset coz he ALSO got refunded all his tax back (thus paid no tax) and therefore he doesn't qualify. That whole notion stinks of unfairness as far as I'm concerned. He probably earns so little and pays so little tax that they refund all his tax, if they bothered refunding him his tax - 5c, he'd qualify for the money. How dodgy is that?!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I just found out I get my money on wednesday! Score! So I'm set for a sugarsweet CP, does anybody in Melbourne want anything from US and we can chip in on shipping? Let me know people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I already have a girl willing to do it)_

 
Hey mate, I might be in on this, when do you need to know by?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 23, 2009)

Whenever you want hun, I gave the girl a list of stuff I want today but she hasn't replied yet and I haven't paid anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So take your time!


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 23, 2009)

I know centrelink payments are classified as an income and have to lodge a tax return. When I was studying I was supposed to, you get a group cert. from centrelink.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You're right. Ironically I was talking to a friend of mine on MSN 5 minutes ago, and he's upset coz he ALSO got refunded all his tax back (thus paid no tax) and therefore he doesn't qualify. That whole notion stinks of unfairness as far as I'm concerned. He probably earns so little and pays so little tax that they refund all his tax, if they bothered refunding him his tax - 5c, he'd qualify for the money. How dodgy is that?!_

 
Same as my sister, she paid tax last financial year, got it all refunded, so she wont get the $900! Isn't it these people who earn (I think its less than $6,000 a year) need it more than the people who earn $95,000!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 23, 2009)

I dont think that it is a case of who "needs" it. Its just a point of getting it out there and into our economy. Ironicly though, as an low earning apprentice who "needs" the money, ill be putting mine away for a rainy day and my partner who earns nearly too much to be recieving the $$$ is spending his straight away


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ Agreed. This package isn't designed really to help us out - its for us to spend to keep the economy going...although it's really not going to work. There won't be enough of it put back into the flow to have any effect :S


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 23, 2009)

I saw Rudd on the news last night, as im sure some of you did as well saying? 'it looks like we are going to have a recession anyway' i felt like kicking the tv. I mean, really? I cant see $1000 dollars each saving us, Not even if we all did with it what we were ment to.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 23, 2009)

I totally agree with all of you! Being handed $900 is going to do nothing but encourage me to save it for an eventual home loan or some such huge expenditure looming in my future. 

BTW, Paramnesia, the centrelink $$ I get is non taxable (not all centrelink payments are considered income for tax purposes, youth allowance is an example of one that is) so I don't technically have to lodge a tax return, just a form stating why.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 23, 2009)

^^The payments being handed out this week are replacing the $200 annual return to study bonuses that ALL students get EVERY year. All other payments meant to stimulate the economy were finished being paid on the 20th. This is still a stimulus payment though - but its the education recipient component of the package.

And no - its definitely not taxable!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Doesn't tax work exponentially? Sure, at a certain $ figure it would matter very little if you earnt more or less due to the amount you get taxed, but that would be pretty high up there and I doubt many people would be up there anyway.

My brother earns over $100k due to doing contracting work, yes he gets taxed a shit load, but he still earns significantly more (and thus has more disposable income) compared to when he was on a $70k salary.

I think everyone knows that just because you earn over $100k you don't get that amount in your pocket, but everyone pays tax based on what they earn so it evens out in my mind, and if it made no difference if you earnt $100k or $60k, why would people bother going for jobs with "more responsibility"? I guess it just hurts your wallet when you realise how much you're getting taxed._

 
Isn't your brother self-employed though?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ I wouldn't think so, he is employed by his company on a contract basis that gets renewed every whenever. Self employed people pay tax too though, don't they?


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_^^The payments being handed out this week are replacing the $200 annual return to study bonuses that ALL students get EVERY year. All other payments meant to stimulate the economy were finished being paid on the 20th. This is still a stimulus payment though - but its the education recipient component of the package.

And no - its definitely not taxable!_

 





I have never gotten any such payment and this is my third year at uni!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ I wouldn't think so, he is employed by his company on a contract basis that gets renewed every whenever. Self employed people pay tax too though, don't they? _

 
Yeah they pay tax, but they get to claim many things as business expenses, so at the end, they don't pay as much.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_





I have never gotten any such payment and this is my third year at uni!_

 
wtf?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you get Austudy and study full time?? Because if you do then you SHOULD get this payment. Every year.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ Don't you have to apply for Austudy? And doesn't it depend on income and things? I never got it when i was studying less than 5 years back...but I didn't have a HECs debt...is that maybe why?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 24, 2009)

HECS has nothing to do with Austudy. To be eligible you need to be studying 0.75 load each semester, and yes its means tested. But if you are eligible for Austudy you are automatically eligible for the education entry payment, this year it just happens to be $950 because of the stimulation package. Any other year its $200.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 24, 2009)

I've never recieved that either and i was a full time student for 2.5yrs :S though I was on youth allowance.
Hmmm i get the feeling I probably wont get the payment


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 24, 2009)

I get an education subsidy with my centrelink payment as I am a full load uni student, and the stimulus package was in addition to the regular once off "Education Entry" payment which is $200 or so at the start of the year.

I don't know if it applies for Austudy as that isn't the payment I get, you should ring them though!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 24, 2009)

^^How come you dont get austudy?? I have been on austdy for the past few years when I was studying med and before than when I was studying nursing and I got the education entry payment every year except this year of course.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't get austudy coz I get a different payment haha. You can't get two  But I get an education subsidy coz I'm a full timer and thus qualify for education entry payment and the stimulus bonus this year.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 26, 2009)

aww this sucks! I guess I WON'T be getting the $900 afterall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just figured out that I earned so LITTLE in that year (around 5k)... that they refunded all my tax- which means i also have a $0 tax liability!

On top of that, I don't get Austudy/youth allowance as (same reason again) I don't earn enough to get it!

booo... guess i'm going to have to cut down on my mac spending!


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm in the same boat, it sucks. 07/08 I was studying so i didnt earn enough. but this year I've earn't over 6k and will pay tax. So i missed out on the education bonus and will miss this one. It annoys me so much because I really struggled as a student, i went many weeks without even being able to afford meat. So I had to defer, once i do they give out bonus money.... grrrrr


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 27, 2009)

How about this question: If you could spend the $900 on mac at the counter what would you buy?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_How about this question: If you could spend the $900 on mac at the counter what would you buy?_

 
Lipstick: Up The Amp
Lipstick: B-Babe
Hello Kitty Lipstick: Fashion Mews
Powder Blush: Mocha
Powder Blush: Sweet As Cocoa
Powder Blush: Pink Swoon
Fluidline: Silverstroke
Fluidline: Macroviolet
Powerpoint Eye Pencil: Industry
Paints: Stilife
Paint Pot: Bare Study
Paint Pot: Fresco Rose
Eye Shadow: Après-ski
Eye Shadow: Sumptuous Olive
Eye Shadow: Deep Shade
Eye Shadow: Sketch
Eye Shadow Wintersky
Eye Shadow: Espresso
Eye Shadow: Carbon
224 Tapered Blending Brush
195 Concealer Brush
109 Small Contour
188 Small Duo Fibre Brush
217 Blending Brush

    $913.00 Subtotal

OMG that was fun! Did it all on the MAC site.
It kept telling me; "Important Message
There is a maximum of $500 per order. Please remove some items from your basket."

Now if only I could submit that order


----------



## shooz (Mar 28, 2009)

I spent mine last week in Saba (before I've even received it LOL) - bought 2 trench coats and a belt and parted with just over $800.  Whoops - I only went in there to buy a belt!


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 29, 2009)

I cant get Austudy cause my step dad earns too much money.
Not that it makes a difference to me.


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 29, 2009)

Actually I just found out im elligible for Austudy as its not actually tested on what your parents earn. So does anyone know, if i lodge my claim now will I still get the $950?


----------



## Brie (Mar 29, 2009)

i think you might


----------



## Dorit (Apr 2, 2009)

On Monday 6 April it should *really* start happening... according to the ATO website. 
Tax bonus


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 2, 2009)

^^ Yay!!!!!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Actually I just found out im elligible for Austudy as its not actually tested on what your parents earn. So does anyone know, if i lodge my claim now will I still get the $950?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_i think you might_

 
No you wont be, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To be eligible for the $950 education bonus you had to have been eligible for austudy as at 3rd February 2009. Any applications made after that date are not included in eligibility criteria.


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 5, 2009)

I wouldnt have been eligible anyway because it is means tested on your parents if you earned less than $12,000, and your parents have to have a combined income of less than $100,000.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 15, 2009)

Has anyone (not on centrelink) actually got their money yet?
COME ON ALREADY! lol


----------



## Brie (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah mine cleared last friday and my bfs cleared on tuesday


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 15, 2009)

I still haven't got mine, bugger it!


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 16, 2009)

for the tax paying part its going alphabetically apparently, n's were yesterday i think


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_for the tax paying part its going alphabetically apparently, n's were yesterday i think_

 
Funny that, my surname starts with an A?


----------



## *lolly (Apr 16, 2009)

I haven't got mine yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And my surname starts with a "D"....


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 16, 2009)

okay that smashed my theory... i was basing it on my friends and how they have gotten theres and the fact my entire partners family got theres yesterday :S i have a feeling i will be the very last person to get paid


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 16, 2009)

I was told it goes by post code.


----------



## darkorchid (Apr 16, 2009)

Damn so which postcode did it start with then? My friend at the ATO doesn't even know how it's going out hahaha


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 16, 2009)

lol well I'm assuming it goes in ascending numerical order eg 2000's then 3000's etc. But that's what a friend told me.


----------



## Brie (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah My last name starts with a W and my bf's starts with an O and we both live in the same residence (same postcode4220) and his went in a few days after mine


----------



## indybrat (Apr 16, 2009)

I heard they're going by postcode but they're not announcing which postcodes will be done when to prevent people having their letter boxes targeted.


----------



## Brie (Apr 16, 2009)

oh and i forgot to add we do our own taxes so it was deposited straight into our accounts


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 17, 2009)

My partner and i have the same postal address? :S and our initials are s and n...so they arnt that far away from each other


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 19, 2009)

I want my Rudd moneyyyyyy. *pout* It had better be in my bank account tomorrow or I'm going to be very disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have been dying to do a big shop and the money is the most important part of the plan lol.


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 19, 2009)

me to and then its straight on the bus to mac land!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I want my Rudd moneyyyyyy. *pout* It had better be in my bank account tomorrow or I'm going to be very disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been dying to do a big shop and the money is the most important part of the plan lol._

 
lmao me 2! I NEED a back up of perfect topping! If the money doesnt come soon they might be sold out! And then I'll be really mad!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 19, 2009)

I really don't think I'll get it, despite all the damn derro's here getting it, spending it on drugs grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Brie (Apr 19, 2009)

^^ oh I know, I got it but you know how they did the " family's " first. Well i had plenty of VERY young mothers skanked up to the nine off their faces spending it on going out and such. I really think that's such a waste. Even if i was to blow it all on makeup (wish i could, lol) at least you'd have something to show for it, if that made any sense??

The money cam in handy, our tv blew up two weeks ago....


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah I completely agree. I'm pretty lucky the only debt i have is my hecs  but it angers me to see people who don't even bother to work, look for work or gain further education gain the $900.

My dad's gf work with the local hospital with housing and all her clients got it payment, most are complete bludgers. One family of 5 children all have IQ's under 70 and another recieved $3000 and wasted it completely in a week.

As far as I know I wont get it because I was on youth allowance during 07/08 (full time student) though I never recieved the education bonus.
I think the money should have gone into hospitals, school and other services that need funding.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ I'm a bit confused about your comment: family of 5 children all have IQ's under 70 - how is the kids' IQ's relevant to whether the parents get the tax bonus??


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 20, 2009)

Woohoo thank you Mr.Rudd! My money arrived this morning. It's going straight to my boot and underwear fund.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I think the money should have gone into hospitals, school and other services that need funding._

 
I totally see where you are coming from but my hard earned tax dollars go in to funding those things every day. I'm glad that for once people like me - single woman, no family - got something back. I pay a lot of tax and damn it feels great to get see some of it back in my bank account. >_< My tax return goes straight to my HELP debt so this really is a nice little bonus.


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 20, 2009)

im studying social work and politics atm and i completly disagree with the above comments, the reasons the money was given to the "bludgers" or "young mothers" was becuase the governemnt KNEW they would spend it, they KNEW they would go out and buy alcohol and smokes etc etc. that was the purpose of the payments, to get people to spend and statiscally these type of people will spend in sectors which will boost the economy. most middle income earners will save or put into mortgages or bills and students often spend on overseas trips or pay off HECS none of which help the australian economy. If the payments were welfare based and had nothing to do with stimulating the economy then i would agree there are more desrving people or causes for the money.
meh anyways thats my two cents not to offend anyone or anything


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 20, 2009)

Hehe great stuff spectrolite! I need a boot fund too but I can't seem to find anything I like!


----------



## darkorchid (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree with you Tana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well said


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_it angers me to see people who don't even bother to work, *look for work* or gain further education gain the $900.._

 
 If I lost my job, $900 would help me greatly, while looking for another job?

I do not have a so called bludger friend, but my best friend is a single mum. Her little one costs her so much and I am really happy to see her getting $900, so that she can buy something for herself and go out and have nice dinner/drinks.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Hehe great stuff spectrolite! I need a boot fund too but I can't seem to find anything I like!_

 
^^That Emporio (whatever it's called) place on Bourke Street mall that has 3 levels of shoes stocks Scooter, Mollini and some other brand. I was there on Sunday and found some great boots. I've searched high and lo for a decent pair of flat boots and I think I've found them. Gonna go get em this week! >_< I really need them too. I've got 3 pairs of boots all of them either have holes in the soles and leather or the sole/heels are coming off. I look like a derelict.


----------



## Brie (Apr 20, 2009)

oh i understand why it was given. My point more is that if they spent it on stuff for their family that could actually be of use, for once, it would have still gone into local businesses.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm only referring to people who abuse this money, how is spending it on drugs going to help anybody? Or spending it on themselves whilst their children starve and/or miss out on basic necessities?
These people get a heap of money already from the government and they do nothing to try and help themselves.

I've been dealing with centrelink for ages now and it's complete BS, I cannot tell you how many times I've left crying because the way I've been treated, yet people who have no desire to change their situation and stop being parasites on society, are given a free ride. It's a horrible cycle because the (majority) children of these people will just grow up to be exactly the same. I'm from a small town full of people like this and it sickens me. There is a lot of resources out there for people with drugs so they have no excuse.

Sambibabe, I think that's great for your friend, I'm not at all referring to people like that. My mother is a single mother and recieved $950 for my brother and we spent most of it (as it was intend) on a lovely day out.

Simplyenchantin, in general its not the childrens IQ's but rather the parents that is important, giving  a substancial amount of money to somebody whose intelligence is HIGHLY below normal is completely reckless. These people would be better off with supermarket vouchers (many people who work in this area would completely agree).

I'm sure everybody who has recieved the money have been thrilled to see some of there hard on money come back but we pay tax for a reason. In my* opinion* I think if the government had spent the money itself purchasing products for places like hospitals, libraries, schools, etc. the money would have been better spend and boosted the economy greater.

We have yet to see the outcome from this spending spree and if as a nation we go into debt many government funded projects and services will be the ones affected. We can just hope things improve and/or don't get dramatically worse because it'll be tax payers and the community that'll feel it.


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 20, 2009)

I went to lunch with my friend and I didnt realise she got her payment.
The only thing she bought her 4 year old son was a pair of $30 shoes.
She ended up getting all 3 payments and she had already dropped out of the course she enrolled in at the start of the year.

I have never been more angry in my life! Yeah I know, its up to them to decide where the money goes but come on. 3 payments between one adult and one 4 year old.

And all this talk about 'free money', we will be paying it back for years.
Definitely agree with more being spent on schools and hospitals.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Simplyenchantin, in general its not the childrens IQ's but rather the parents that is important, giving  a substancial amount of money to somebody whose intelligence is HIGHLY below normal is completely reckless._

 
It's not the children's IQ? But that's what you stated in your first post, and that's exactly what I was trying to clarify. You've just dug yourself an even deeper hole in my opinion. As you put yourself forth as a reasonably intelligent science student it actually sickens me to read the above lines. 

Do you know that IQ is not the be-all and end-all of intelligence? Do you realise it is merely _one_ way of measuring intelligence? It's actually been proven to mean not that much at all. (I just thought that had to be said although it's clearly not the main issue!) 

As was was pointed out above - the money was given to these people with a reason. It was a stimulus package to be spent, these people would spend it. It was not reckless at all, and as such why are you attempting to judge these peoples' intelligence? If what you're saying is that it was reckless to give these people this money, shouldn't you be judging the government's actions instead of innocent kids/families/whatever? 

As for their parents, you're born with whatever IQ you're born with - do you think it's their fault that their intelligence is (according to you and clearly you are qualified to judge this) "HIGHLY below normal"? As far as I'm concerned, a person's IQ has absolutely nothing to do with the receiving of a stimulus package and your problem should have nothing to do with the people who receive that money.


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 20, 2009)

just to add, those people on centrelink who people think get "heaps" of money dont really. Ive spent a whole year studying the centrelink system and it treats everyone like crap and no one gets "heaps"  money. there also arent that many resoucres for these types of fmailies, the previous howard gvrenmnt undertook a systamtic destruction of free human services resulting in less on the ground agenices available for at risk groups (including free drug services). as such not only are there less resources but less jobs for human service workers.
and I agree IQ is irrelevant but IQ is also based on learnt behaviour and some of these parents and their parents and their parents were all at risk groups, low socieconomic and as such didnt have access to the best eductaion or life chances that others do, their basic IQ may have been quite high but they lacked the oppurtunity to build that due to failure for provison of service. I mean some of these people have to make a living out of stealing, or have avoiding centrelink retribution down to a fine art, peopel with low IQ's couldnt manage some of these things.

Once again this is just my opinion and experiance and knwoledge
of the sector


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree, I was just annoyed about the mentioning of IQ. Having a low IQ does not in any way make you stupid and it's time people recognise that. IQ tests measure how many correct answers a person can get in a limited amount of time on a particular kind of topic. It's on the same wavelength as really intelligent kids who do crap at school, it means jackshit really. I mean did it take Einstein 10 minutes to figure out the theory of relativity? He probably would've been given a low IQ too if that was the question on his IQ test LOL.

And myself being on centrelink, it's really not a crapload of money. My boyfriend has to help me pay my rent and I live in a sharehouse with 3 people so it's not like I'm living the life haha.


----------



## Brie (Apr 20, 2009)

I can honestly say i don't understand blowing money on drugs and such is a great way to stimulate the economy.

I mean i don't think your friendly local drug dealer is exactly paying taxes and really what is he/she giving back to the community - addicts  - drugs cost the government a lot too and then what about alcohol abuse......

My point isn't about the IQ's (i don't agree with that) because IQ's really have nothing to do with being greedy and selfish and not looking out for someone other that yourself.


I don't think the government thought hey lets give everyone some money so we can have a great bender.........


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 21, 2009)

I've spent many years on centrelink, they treat me like shit too. I've had my fair share of shitty times with centrelink and if i could i'd have nothing to do with them if i could. I can't go back to finish my degree pretty much because I can afford to life and study (which is devastating, to get so close to completing degree and just having to give up my place because centrelink wouldn't support me). 
My dad gf works in the house sector and deals with a lot of unemployed people who suck off of centrelink and some do get quite a lot of money (payments for children, disabilities, etc). There is services out there for people who are from such backgrounds and are in such situations. There is housing not just through hospitals but also the salvation army. There are people who are employed to help intergrate people in these situations with employment/education services and local employers. Unfortunately many people don't take up these opportunity. Also through the hospital here people can get help with drugs, there's the methodone scheme. Sadly there is more support here for people with drug problems than there is for mental health. Which in my opinion is wrong, I think if we had a strong mental health system, it works towards preventing some people from ending up abusing drugs.

Simplyenchantin, I was saying the whole family has low IQ's, I was referring to the parents. I think its reckless giving people who are irresponsible with money a lump sum, especially since they recieved payments for their children. I know many people who have to work with people like this day in, day out and they all disagree with a lump sum, rather than vouchers which is no different thats the money, it just means they cannot spend the money intended for their children on drugs and/or alcohol. 
I personally don't think an IQ test is the best way to test ones full capabilities but for somebody to get so below the average is clearly showing that there is something going on with the family lifestyle.

I think it's been a great thing for struggling people, and like sambibabe's friend it's great that these people can do something for themselves. And i'm sure recieving the payment has been a real moral boost during such a tough situation. 

In my opinion I just don't think throwing money around like that was the most responsible choice and we're still not sure whether the last stimilus package even made an impact. It's not just what we do that's gunna impact our economy, we're still quite depend on foreign economies eg. China and the US. As superkaz mention we'll be paying this bad for years. $900 now will seem awesome but when the government doesn't have a surplus to support many community services, we'll start to miss out.

I'm not intending to offend anybody, I'm just giving my opinion on the situation. I'm not ignorant to think that everybody is like that, it's a small majority. But seeing tax payers money being wasted on drugs and parents using their childrens payments for themselves angers me. 

Oh a lighter note, I hope everybody recieves their payments soon and can spoil themselves


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 21, 2009)

They were just saying today that Mr Rudd wants to hand out more cash....


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm still waiting on my payment


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I'm still waiting on my payment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me 2. No-one I know has received it yet


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah I just heard they want to hand out a 3rd stimulus package.......

I can't even get a straight answer from anybody whether i'll recieve the current one (if i do a 07/08 tax return), the ATO tells me to asked centrelink, centrelink tells me to ask the ATO..... *rolls eyes*


----------



## Brie (Apr 21, 2009)

^^ do you do your own taxes or do you get them done, and does it usually go into your bank or you get sent a cheque??? I think that's what the main hold up is

I do my own taxes so it went straight through


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_^^ do you do your own taxes or do you get them done, and does it usually go into your bank or you get sent a cheque??? I think that's what the main hold up is

I do my own taxes so it went straight through_

 
I do my own taxes and it goes straight into my bank, still waiting


----------



## Brie (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ that really sucks then


----------



## darkorchid (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah still waiting here


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 22, 2009)

Someone told me its alphabetical? I dont really believe them though.


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 24, 2009)

woohoo! i got a cheque in the mail today!


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 24, 2009)

p.s my tax has always gone into my bank account so the cheque was weird but hey! still yay!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 24, 2009)

Still waiting!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 24, 2009)

Still waiting..... (yet shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## darkorchid (Apr 25, 2009)

It's not alphabetical, it's totally random so as to help avoid ppl raiding letter boxes for cheques.
My bf got his today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Strangely he got a cheque too , yet he gets his tax return to his account?


----------

